# Really painful legs



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My legs are really painful

I get up in the morning and stagger to the bathroom

Keep going through the day with difficulty

But once I sit down

I can hardly walk when I get up

No idea why

The muscles seem to be dead

Even in bed I feel the ache

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's rot setting in. I have the same problem, though not in my legs.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Similar for me, Sandra, if I sit still for any length of time my muscles seem to sieze up. They gradually free up once I stagger up and about. Nights are not good for me either.

Forgot my pills last night, I've been awake since 0230, starting to flag now.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

you're all missing out on the power of the 'corks'


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No they were for cramp I think

I have that too

But this is no joke

Had blood tests and my doctor says no abnormalities

End of

So meanwhile I can't go out

Struggle to get around

Constantly in pain

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Careful, the cork lady might be cross.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sandra, perhaps you will have to get 'im indoors to massage you with horses liniment.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Sandra - are you on any medication at the moment?


Only reason I ask is that some drugs such as Citalopram can lead to side effects as you describe. Our 22 year old disabled daughter has similar symptoms to you and GP is currently looking at alternative medication.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't think my medications could be the cause

Started in Spain on our travels and hasn't improved since

I wonder if it could be a virus

Albert is much the same but not as severe as me

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sandra, go to your GP. I know you are looking after Albert but you will be no good to him or yourself if you come down with something. 

I can never get Mrs D to go to the GP. Ill go if I get a paper cut but I reckon Mrs D would have to lose a limb before she would consider going.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It could be all sorts of Things Sandra, you really need to visit the GP for tests.


Paul.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra, as others have said there could be a variety of reasons and none of us can really say exactly what is the cause - hence the serious suggestion to go back to the GP and ask for a referral as the pain is making it hard for you to function as a carer for Albert.

The local hospital will have a specialist pain clinic who may well be able to prescribe medication to reduce or remove the severity and may also have other suggestions of tests that might throw a light on the underlying cause....

If it was one leg I would be thinking "DVT" but both legs is unlikely, not impossible but unlikely.....

A serious suggestion would be to contact MrsW directly and bounce ideas off her - as you know she does have a much greater medical knowledge than me and may well be able to advise alternatives - you may need to look at any medications that you are taking and any possible interactions....

I will send you her direct e-mail address via a PM in order to maintain personal privacy but I know she will not object to you contacting her. I hope that may help 

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you get bitten or Shadow in France.What sort of pain is it.

cabby


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Could you have strained something on the scooter in Spain.
It's the main reason Graham doesn't take me on the motorbike now ( apart from the weight that is)
Or are you withdrawing from the Don Simon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not looking after Albert

He is fine

He continues as though nothing is wrong

It's just the reoccurring melanomas that floor me

They shouldn't we expect them

And the wait for internal ones, which will come 

They told us in the beginning

But you hope don't youThat they may be wrong

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Margaret
I haven't started to withdraw

6 o clock

I drink the wine

It's such a relief

Another day
Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Sandra.


I had a lot of leg pain a while ago. Went through all the tests - even had an MRI scan! They could find nothing but a little arthritis in the lower spine and some in the hip joint. That was it. No treatment no advice.


As it was intermittent I started to think outside the box. It turned out it was constipation. I think that the, ah hem, contents of the bowel were pressing on a nerve that was in my back and causing all the pain. 


Not saying that this it the cause of your pain but just that doctors rely so much, now, on blood tests and scans etc that they have lost the old art of doctoring. Told my, usually, excellent GP of my findings and I think he felt a little embarrassed that he hadn't thought of it first.


From working in a vet's I know how important it is for medics to have every little detail in order to make a correct diagnosis. So take some time to write everything down about your pain, and your general health, and take it to your GP. Make a fuss about how much it is affecting your life.


If they come up with nothing then try acupuncture. Physiotherapists can do it if they have been trained. Brilliant for pain.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Good girl!
Good luck!x


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sandra:

One of the tablets I am taking gives increased joint pain, but if you read ALL of the medication leaflets they ALL have 'possible' side effects.

Arimidex affects bone structure, so I have to take yet another tablet, Adcal to counter that!

My flu jab affected my shoulder joint badly, that has taken four weeks to clear. 

Look at what you have taken recently and see if any have side effects, especially in winter.

XXXX

Peter


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra, don't know if you are on statins, but I was fine for about 5 years then started with similar symptoms, had to come downstairs on my bum in the morning and struggled to get dressed. Saw a thread on here and stopped the statins, after a few weeks was like a new woman. After trying all brands available my Gp agreed that i was better off without them.

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I saw my docter

He did blood tests all fine 

Come in we can look at it
Why I said

You already looked at it

And haven't a clue

So I come again you haven't a clue the blood tests are fine, so I must be fine

But my legs hurt, I struggle to walk

But the tests show I don't

I must be imagine it
Aldra


----------

